# Favorite Field Load



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i was just wondering what kind of fav shotshell field loads do you like, im trying to figure out which recipe to use???? Could ne of you guys help me out


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a Win AA hull Win 209 primer, 35 gr of blue dot, RP-12 wad and 550gr of 4 shot (fills cup). Standard rules apply work up to your loads.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok thanks, hey i was wondering is thatt for steel or lead?? Also where are you able to get those RP12 wads


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

check out www.hodgdon.com in the reloading data center. Longshot is a good field powder that I use in my 12,20,28 field loads. Its one powder for me that covers all three gauges.

Not a big fan of pushing the max for field loads in the 12 but around 1300-1350fps is what I like to shoot it at.

Lots of info there for you to look at...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Steel is something you shoot at not shoot unless it is AP ammo. My load is for lead. I have not done any work with steel reloading.


----------

